# door ajar light is stuck on..



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

someone might be able to answer this.. my 99 sentra door ajar light is stuck on.. (YES THE DOORS ARE ALL CLOSED!) smart asses.. but i have allready checked all the sensors.. all 4 of them.. and they all respond to my "pushing it in and back out" and hearing a click.. so i know its at least responding. whats weird is that when i do.. the warning light will go dim when not pushing it.. and will luminate completely when i push in the button.. once every couple months for about 3 minutes the light goes out and i turn my dome light on and when i open the door it works.!!!! but after i drive a while longer the light comes back on and i have to turn the dome light off.. what i wanna know is.. IS THERE A BACK SENSOR FOR THE TRUNK??? because that might explain everything.. and i will have to replace that sensor.. it looked like there was on in there.. and even broken.. but i thought i would ask you guys first.. and if there is a back sensor.. i can easily replace the switch cant i? thanks guys hope to hear from you soon. Trav


----------

